# (Mittel)Tackle-Köder-Montagen



## ulfisch (14. November 2015)

(Mittel)MEER Thread natürlich autsch

Ich dachte es wäre nett einen neuen Thread über Tackle, das verwendet wird zu starten.
So müssen wir unseren beliebten Fangthread nicht überfluten.

Hier soll alles rein, Ruten, Rollen, Schnüre, Köder und Montagen.

Wer verwendet was, was reicht zu Beginn usw.

Würde mich freuen wenn wir HIER unsere Erfahrungen und unser Gerät(falls erwünscht) posten würden|wavey:


----------



## Snakesfreak (21. November 2015)

*AW: (Mittel)Tackle-Köder-Montagen*

Dann fang ich mal mit Ködern an, die zum Jahreswechsel Testen werde!


----------



## Snakesfreak (21. November 2015)

*AW: (Mittel)Tackle-Köder-Montagen*

Und Bild 2


----------



## Andre´ (21. November 2015)

*AW: (Mittel)Tackle-Köder-Montagen*

Vielleicht sollte man nur Sachen posten die sich auch schon fangtechnisch bewährt haben ? 

Finde das ne tolle Idee


----------



## Krallblei (21. November 2015)

*AW: (Mittel)Tackle-Köder-Montagen*

Huhu.

Ich könnte jetzt auch eine Box voller Plastik präsentieren mit der ich hoffe nächstes Jahr in Spanien Fische zu fangen....aber macht des einen Sinn?

Zum Beispiel fahr ich öfter mit einem älteren Herrn raus.. ich glaub sein Tackle ist 100 Jahre alt..Wir fischen mit Flurocarbon und den neustem Schnickschnack und fangen 2 Fischen.. er fischt mit alten Mono und Angelhaken die soooo verrostet sind das kaum mehr ein Widerhaken vorhanden ist...... und wisst ihr was??? In der Summe fängt er mehr..

Ich hab nix dagegen Darios Thema voll zu sauen.. weil seien wir ehrlich
es ist super jedes mal paar Seiten zu lesen.. langweilig wird es selten

Wisst ihr was ich meine?

Gruss

Benny

PS. Sorry Ulfisch nur meine Meinung..


----------



## Dr.Spinn (22. November 2015)

*AW: (Mittel)Tackle-Köder-Montagen*

Da gebe ich Krallblei recht. Und Dario stört es nicht wenn mal tackle gepostet wird.
Poste trotzdem mal

Habe meine Köder neulich reduziert auf das was von mir wirklich benötigt wird.  Fehlen nur die BM's.




Man kann es aber mal probieren mit dem tröt


----------



## Dr.Spinn (22. November 2015)

*AW: (Mittel)Tackle-Köder-Montagen*



Krallblei schrieb:


> Huhu.
> 
> Ich könnte jetzt auch eine Box voller Plastik präsentieren mit der ich hoffe nächstes Jahr in Spanien Fische zu fangen....aber macht des einen Sinn?
> 
> Mach doch mal. viellleicht macht es Spass.#h


----------



## Krallblei (22. November 2015)

*AW: (Mittel)Tackle-Köder-Montagen*

Huhu.

Du auf deinem ersten Bild die zwei Wobbler in Hornhechtimitat mit 3 Gliedern.. wo gibt es die und was wiegen die???


----------



## Dr.Spinn (22. November 2015)

*AW: (Mittel)Tackle-Köder-Montagen*



Krallblei schrieb:


> Huhu.
> 
> Du auf deinem ersten Bild die zwei Wobbler in Hornhechtimitat mit 3 Gliedern.. wo gibt es die und was wiegen die???



Die gibt es am Mittelmeer in den meisten Shops.
Live Series gibts glaube ich auch bei waveinn. http://www.waveinn.com/Angeln-Nautik/strike-pro-needle-jointed-200/615244/p

Sind sehr leicht (10 Gr.??) zum Spinnfischen nur an ganz leichtem Zeug. 

Aber das sind eigentlich Schleppköder, der eine hat hinten sogar noch ne wobbleplatte. Habe noch ander montiert, mehr Sprengringe damit der hintere Drilling mehr frei steht.

Ich nehme die auch nur zum Schleppen.

PS. wolltest du noch deine Box posten.#c
Es gibt immer was zu sehen, z.B.3teilige Hornhechte:m


----------



## Dr.Spinn (22. November 2015)

*AW: (Mittel)Tackle-Köder-Montagen*

@ulfisch
Was hast du denn so am Start, auf das du schwörst.


----------



## scorp10n77 (23. November 2015)

*AW: (Mittel)Tackle-Köder-Montagen*

Zum Jiggen auf hauptsächlich Zahnbrassen hab ich im Einsatz:
Shimano Jigwrex Bottomship S603H mit einer Shimano Biomaster 5000SW und 0.15mm Fireline in gelb.
Neu soll jetzt im Winter dazu kommen: Sakura Mitsio Stick 25Lbs und dann mit der 4000er SW Biomaster, selbe Schnur. 
Jigs sind wie vmtl allen bekannt: Hart Glaze, Fiiish Blackminnow und CrazySandeel sowie Damiki Backdrop. 

Zum Livebaiten hab ich eine besonders schöne Kombo, die sich bisher aber erst mit einem Dentex beweisen durfte. 
Rute: Eine Custom Rute mit JigginMaster ThreeKings Blank. Sehr potente Vertical Jigging Rute. 
Daran eine Daiwa Saltiga 7000er Dogfight mit glaube 25kg Braid. 

Zum Spinnen auf Thunfische im Einsatz:
Major Craft Giant Killing GKC 86Tuna
Daiwa Saltiga 6000 GT
bespult mit PE5 Braid, ~500m. 

Zum Trolling hab ich ne alte Beastmaster Jiggingrute von Shimano, hab die mal geschenkt bekommen. Daran eine Avet HX 2 Gang mit unterschiedlichen Schnüren je nach Zielfisch. Hab davon 2 Stück mit geringfügigen Unterschieden. 

Auf Tintenfische hab ich Warrior-Ruten und was so dabei ist. Da ist es eh rel. Wurst.


----------



## Dr.Spinn (23. November 2015)

*AW: (Mittel)Tackle-Köder-Montagen*

Spinnfischen:
Illex Ashura yello seabass m (traveller 4-teilig, 65cm), 240cm, 10-40gr., medfast.
Daiwa Steez ex 3012h, Schnur stroft gtp r2 5,5kg.
Flourocarbon 20lbs suffix.

Allrounder, Spinnfischen + Jiggen + light trolling:
Zenaq Rouf Expedition 67s (3-teilig, 72,5cm), 202cm, 13-70gr., xfast.
Daiwa Morethan 3012h, Schnur stroft gtp r4 9,0 kg. (r3 7,0kg).
Flourocarbon Savage gear 25lbs.

Spinnin/Popping:
Smith Dragonbait Exojerk2 (3-teilig, 80cm), 225cm, 30-120gr., 40lbs., fast.
Daiwa Saltiga 4000, PPS8 30lbs, PPS8 25kg, PPhollow topshot 40lbs 60lbs.
Flourocarbon Savage gear 65lbs.
(noch nicht gefischt).


----------



## Krallblei (24. November 2015)

*AW: (Mittel)Tackle-Köder-Montagen*

Huhu.

Ich hab in Spanien immer relativ viel Platik und Metall dabei, und gefangen hab ich nur mit einem kleinen Popper und einem Miniwobbler. Naturköder läuft eher:q
Den Haufen aufm Tisch nehm ich auch nächste Woche mit nach Ägypten.

PS: So eine Daiwa Saltiga würd mir auch noch reinlaufen.. aber zu teuer


----------



## Dr.Spinn (24. November 2015)

*AW: (Mittel)Tackle-Köder-Montagen*

@Krallblei
ja die sind teuer, gibt aber auch Angebote. Die Smith wäre auch was für dich (Ägypten).

Sollte ja tackle gepostet werden. 
Kann natürlich jeder für sich Abstriche machen oder was raufpacken.
Waren alles Traveller, ich bin mit Flieger unterwegs. 
Und das Zeug ist erprobt und für gut befunden.
Gibt sicher auch gebraucht günstige Angebote.

Und danke für den Typ (aus dem Mittelmeer Tröt) mit der PPs8, günstig und gefällt.

Wobei ich das Thema Köder interessanter finde. Welcher Popper war es denn?


----------



## Krallblei (24. November 2015)

*AW: (Mittel)Tackle-Köder-Montagen*

hi

links der 4. von oben. Ist von Corrigator oder sowas... 26gramm. fliegt gut und vollrichtet Job gut.. Drauf ging eine Melva/Little Thuni wie auch immer.
Mein Lieblingspopper.


----------



## Dr.Spinn (24. November 2015)

*AW: (Mittel)Tackle-Köder-Montagen*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Neu soll jetzt im Winter dazu kommen: Sakura Mitsio Stick 25Lbs



Schöne Rute gefällt sehr, aber warum ist die 280 Gramm schwer?


----------



## ulfisch (25. November 2015)

*AW: (Mittel)Tackle-Köder-Montagen*



Dr.Spinn schrieb:


> Die gibt es am Mittelmeer in den meisten Shops.
> Live Series gibts glaube ich auch bei waveinn. http://www.waveinn.com/Angeln-Nautik/strike-pro-needle-jointed-200/615244/p
> 
> Sind sehr leicht (10 Gr.??) zum Spinnfischen nur an ganz leichtem Zeug.
> ...




Siehste und schon hat sich der Thread gelohnt|supergri
Hatte die selbe Frage im Kopf, jetzt erinnere ich mich wieder an die Dinger.

Mir gings nicht ums Tackleposten sondern über den Austausch von Gerät Montagen und Ködern.
Wer ist mit was zufrieden, welche Köder sind nie fehl am Platz usw.


----------



## Dr.Spinn (25. November 2015)

*AW: (Mittel)Tackle-Köder-Montagen*

Die Dinger sind fürs Mahi schleppen gedacht. Speziell in greece. 

Der Rest war ziemlich sortiert.


----------



## ulfisch (25. November 2015)

*AW: (Mittel)Tackle-Köder-Montagen*

Meine Top Schlepp Köder,
-Yo-Zuri Stoop 70 MR Blau/weiß
-Daiwa Tournament Current Master MR Blau/silber.
Der Illex Squirrel 67 in braun/hell fing auch gut

Diesen Sommer vom Ufer aus der:
-Lucky Craft Wander 60mm Blau/silber
-DUO Bay Ruf Maniac in versch. Größen silber mit schwarzen Punkten

Ich hatte mal einen kleinen DUO Topwater Bait, weiß nicht mehr genau wie der hieß, der war auch Top.

Jigs vom Ufer:
-Illex Kenbu 20/30 Gr. blau/silber
-Little Jack Rikusen 27Gr. Blau/silber



Meine lieblings Mono ist die Stroft GTM

Diesen Sommer habe ich die Stroft L(ow)S(trech) ausprobiert.
Sie ist wirklich gut als Alternative zur Geflochtenen.
Ich habe mit ihr die Hälfte der Zeit Topwater gefischt und es hat gut funktioniert.
Nur sehr abriebfest ist sie nicht, ein mal benutzte ich sie als Handleine vom Boot aus.
Als ich sie dabei um einen Holzpflock wickelte, riss sie kurz danach.


Ich teste allerlei Schnüre durch und habe auf fast jeder Rolle eine andere.
Die Varivas Highgrade PE ist eine die ich empfehlen würde.
Ist jetzt 16 Wochen(im Verlauf von 1 3/4 Jahren) im Salzwasser im Einsatz.
Farbe ist  noch gut erhalten und ich habe immer noch vollstes Vertrauen in sie.
Sie ist allerdings etwas laut.


----------



## ulfisch (25. November 2015)

*AW: (Mittel)Tackle-Köder-Montagen*



Dr.Spinn schrieb:


> Die Dinger sind fürs Mahi schleppen gedacht. Speziell in greece.
> 
> Der Rest war ziemlich sortiert.



Welche Dinger denn?|wavey:

Meine benutzten Combos:
M Spinnfischen:
Graphiteleader Argento Nuovo 1032 MH + Daiwa Exist Hyper Custom 3012
Varivas Highgrade PE  puhh 22 Lb FC Stroft oder Climax 16 Lb

L Spinnfischen:
Graphiteleader Finezza 862-T(Tubolar Tip) + Shimano Soare 30 HGS(geiles Ding nur zu wenig Schnurfassung) Sufix Nano Braid 3,3Kg eigentlich ne geile Schnur aber man hat ruckzuck Windknoten und Schlaufen.


Travel Ruten:
Berkley Muscle Flex 1-10Gr. ) + Daiwa Fuego 1000
Stroft GTM 3,5 Kg
Stroft GTP 4 Kg


Savager Gear Road Runner XLNT 20-80Gr. + Daiwa Exceler Z 3000 (gut)
Power Pro Super Slick ca.6 Kg
Stroft GTM LS 7 Kg

Als Ansitzrute verwende ich irgend eine No-Name Rute mit 4m und 125Gr. WG, die ist völlig in Ordnung und eine Daiwa Capricorn Pilk 4500J

Dann benutze ich hin und wieder die Daiwa Infinity Q Seatrout 3,25m mit 15-50Gr. WG und die Shimano Exage FB als Spirorute(fische ich aber wenig)

und für das schwere Schleppen noch eine  Penn Overseas pro Boat 20 Lb mit einer Shimano Biomaster SW 4000 Schnur Spiderwire 20 Kg?

Wobei ich die ersten 4 Kombos und die Ansitzrute am häufigsten verwende


----------



## scorp10n77 (25. November 2015)

*AW: (Mittel)Tackle-Köder-Montagen*



Dr.Spinn schrieb:


> Schöne Rute gefällt sehr, aber warum ist die 280 Gramm schwer?



Wo ist das Problem?


----------



## Dr.Spinn (26. November 2015)

*AW: (Mittel)Tackle-Köder-Montagen*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Wo ist das Problem?



Wundert mich nur, 25lbs mit 280 gramm, hätte da eher auf so um die 200 getippt. Zumal die aus hochwertigem toraycarbon ist.
Aber wenn Sie sich gut anfühlt ist das ok. kenne die Rute ja nicht. Habe mir nur die Spec und die Fotos angesehen.

Ansonsten Top, würde mir auch liegen, Länge, WG, Act, Aufbau, Ringe, Handstück. Schöner allrounder, spinning jigging.


----------



## scorp10n77 (26. November 2015)

*AW: (Mittel)Tackle-Köder-Montagen*

Das Gute Stück ist nicht schwer. Die hat aber richtig Rückgrat. Hab die vom Pep in der Hand gehabt und mal ordentlich dran gezogen. Da kannste richtig was mit machen. Schätze dass sie gut ist, Pep hat sie mir empfohlen. Pep fängt viel und wer fängt hat Recht. Wer viel fängt hat also viel recht


----------



## Dr.Spinn (26. November 2015)

*AW: (Mittel)Tackle-Köder-Montagen*

ok. die haben jetzt auch traveller :lim Program habe ich gesehen


----------



## Dr.Spinn (26. November 2015)

*AW: (Mittel)Tackle-Köder-Montagen*

@ Ulfisch jetzt noch Bilder bitte


----------



## ulfisch (26. November 2015)

*AW: (Mittel)Tackle-Köder-Montagen*

Ein Teil ist ja in Griechenland aber ein paar Bilder kann ich rauskramen#h


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 195109 (27. November 2015)

*AW: (Mittel)Tackle-Köder-Montagen*

http://www.skalaitzi.com/prd_images/RAGLOU-1z.jpg Definitiv für Wölfe und Baila zu empfehlen.. mit nem schweren spiro davor... Lohnt sich aber nur das original zu kaufen!!!


----------



## ulfisch (27. November 2015)

*AW: (Mittel)Tackle-Köder-Montagen*

Wurde  mir auch empfohlen und ja, nur das Original lief gut.


----------



## ulfisch (6. Dezember 2015)

*AW: (Mittel)Tackle-Köder-Montagen*

Ich habe mal meine lieblings Ufer-und Schleppköder fotografiert.
Es sind nicht immer meine lieblings Farben denn ein Teil liegt in Griechenland.








Die Schleppköder:
Daiwa Current Master MR
DUO Tide Minnow 90S
Yo_Zuri Stoop 70MR
Illex Squirrel




Den Current Master und Yo-Zuri Stoop fische ich am meisten, besonders den Stoop, den IMMER.

Ufer Köder
IMA Skimmer
Duo Bay RUF Maniac
Duo Bay RUF Maniac
DUO Tetra Works
Lucky Craft Wander 70 S





Auf den Skimmer und den (großen) Bay RUF Maniac hatte ich die WoBA Attacken.
Auf den kleinen BayRuf Maniac fing ich Hornhechte, der hintere Drilling hat 2 zusätzliche Ringe, die die Bissausbeute erhöhen sollen.
Der Lucky Craft hat mir Hornhechte und Bonitos gebracht.

Auf den Tetra Works fing ich Schriftbarsche und Petermännchen.


Jigs





Meine Lieblings Modelle in 20 oder 30 Gr.
Illex und Hayabusa







uuund meine neues Spielzeug (von mir an mich zu Weihnachten:g)
Xesta Black Star Sharp Shooter 88 Super light shore jigging





+ Daiwa Luvias 2510H und Daiwa RCS Knob


----------



## Dr.Spinn (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: (Mittel)Tackle-Köder-Montagen*

@ulfisch
sehr schön sehr schön. Mit Fotos 
also so einen maniac probiere ich vielleicht auch mal.
Wie kommst du mit den Einzelhaken zurecht?

Glückwunsch zur neuen Kombo. Ich habe fast die gleiche.
(Morethan 2510h + basszone handle, Daiwa Lateo UL 260cm).


----------



## ulfisch (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: (Mittel)Tackle-Köder-Montagen*

Die Einzelhaken habe ich wegen den Bestimmungen hier in Deutschland (noch) dran , am Mittelmeer tendiere ich zum Drilling.
Beim Schleppen kann man sie aber getrost dran lassen, nicht mehr Verluste und entspanntes Abhaken


Die Kombo ist super bis jetzt, kann nicht erwarten sie komplett(Rute, Rolle Schnur) zu fischen.

Ist das die neue Morethan?
Wie bist Du mit ihr zufrieden, sie erweckt einen robusten Anschein.


----------



## scorp10n77 (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: (Mittel)Tackle-Köder-Montagen*

Sind die BayrufManiac wirklich fängig wenn man sie mit der Rutenspitze erhoben einfach einkurbelt?


----------



## ulfisch (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: (Mittel)Tackle-Köder-Montagen*

Keine Ahnung habe ich nie gemacht, ich führe die immer sehr aggressiv mit Schlägen in die Rutenspitze oder mit der Rute um den Hund gassi zu führen.
Das klappte auf Hornhechte sehr gut(in klein und groß) wobei der kleine da besser ist und auf den großen hatte ich den Wobabiss.
Ausserdem fliegen sie fantastisch so hat man einfach 10-15m mehr.


----------



## Dr.Spinn (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: (Mittel)Tackle-Köder-Montagen*

@ulfisch
ja sind die neuen morethan, sind ordentlich, da metall body auch sehr stabil, Schnurverlegung top, keine Perücken oder Luftschlaufen, Bremse lässt sich fein justieren. Keine Probleme mit Salzwassser.


----------



## hans albers (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: (Mittel)Tackle-Köder-Montagen*

moin..

immer schön ,die tips hier (still) mitzulesen.. 
sehr informativ.

habe mir mal den Bay Ruf Maniac bestellt
interessanter Kukö. 
könnte ich mir auch am atlantik
bzw.  an der ostsee vorstellen...


----------



## scorp10n77 (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: (Mittel)Tackle-Köder-Montagen*

Bisher hab ich auch fast noch nix schlechtes über die höherpreisigen Daiwas gehört. Sollte man aber auch erwarten dürfen.

Freue mich auch schon auf meine Mitsio |wavey: Werde sie direkt mit einem 5kg Zackenbarsch einweihen. 

Nochmal zum Bayruf, hier da Video auf das ich mich bezog: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WrUUAQsnRH4
Finde, dass das schon ansprechend aussieht wie er so läuft. Habe aber da keine Erfahrung.

Bei mir heute 2 neue Popper eingetroffen, muss noch neue Haken dran machen. (Braid Tantrum Popper 125mm)

Ich bin ja auch noch sehr heiß auf die Mangrove Studio Teile |rolleyes


----------



## ulfisch (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: (Mittel)Tackle-Köder-Montagen*

Ich habe das Video erst eine Weile nach dem Kauf gesehen und war ganz erstaunt, dass er da nur eingeleiert wird.
geht sicher auch ich brauche aber fürs gute Gefühl immer Aktion am Köder.
Vielleicht tue ich mir deshalb so schwer mit dem Gummikram#c


----------



## scorp10n77 (9. Dezember 2015)

*AW: (Mittel)Tackle-Köder-Montagen*

Naja dass etwas in einem Video so gezeigt wird, heißt ja nicht dass es beim Fisch dann genauso gemacht wurde. Ist ja auch ein Werbevideo, der gute wird ja immerhin von Duo sponsored.


----------



## Dr.Spinn (9. Dezember 2015)

*AW: (Mittel)Tackle-Köder-Montagen*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Freue mich auch schon auf meine Mitsio |wavey: Werde sie direkt mit einem 5kg Zackenbarsch einweihen.
> 
> |rolleyes



Ja wünsche ich dir. Die Mitsios sind schöne Ruten zu akzeptablem Preis. Gib mal ne Erfahrung über die 25lbser.


----------



## scorp10n77 (9. Dezember 2015)

*AW: (Mittel)Tackle-Köder-Montagen*

Werd ich machen, Kay!


----------



## ulfisch (1. Januar 2016)

*AW: (Mittel)Tackle-Köder-Montagen*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Sind die BayrufManiac wirklich fängig wenn man sie mit der Rutenspitze erhoben einfach einkurbelt?


Habe zu dem Thema gerade ein Video von Markos Vidalis gefunden, da kurbelt er mehr oder weniger nur ein.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 195109 (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: (Mittel)Tackle-Köder-Montagen*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PI1fVihNi44 Bay Ruf

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LsvCeyOVTHQ Sandaal

wenn man sich die Aale anschaut sind das m.Me nach absolute no action Fische die nur ihren Schwanz bewegen. Von daher finde ich das verhalten des Bay Ruf absolut naturgetreu...


----------



## scorp10n77 (19. Januar 2016)

*AW: (Mittel)Tackle-Köder-Montagen*

Meine neue Errungenschaft sind einige 200g Theos von Molix. Fehlen nur noch AssistHooks und Amberjacks!


----------



## Dr.Spinn (21. Januar 2016)

*AW: (Mittel)Tackle-Köder-Montagen*

Habe mir auch zwei Bay Ruf zugelegt.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 195109 (21. Januar 2016)

*AW: (Mittel)Tackle-Köder-Montagen*

wo haste die bayruf gekauft? und wo fischt du die? funktionieren die auch bei Strömung?


----------



## scorp10n77 (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: (Mittel)Tackle-Köder-Montagen*

Habe mir noch einige Hayabusa D-Slides (30g) bestellt.

Assisthooks, Assistrope und SolidRings sind auch unterwegs. Wird sicher etwas dauern bis die Teile alle hier sind. Dann kann ich ja mal ein Foto machen für die Jiggerfraktion.


----------



## Dr.Spinn (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: (Mittel)Tackle-Köder-Montagen*



Fabilx schrieb:


> wo haste die bayruf gekauft? und wo fischt du die? funktionieren die auch bei Strömung?



in der bucht bei lukerhunter, kommt aus japan, dauert ca. 3 wochen, bei 2 stück meist zollfrei.





Habe die noch nicht gefischt:q.
plan war vom Ufer.#6
und ist wohl ein lieblingsköder von ulfisch#6#6#6

Siehe vidalis video, wurde hier schon gepostet.


----------



## Mett (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: (Mittel)Tackle-Köder-Montagen*

So hier nun meine Favoriten für die Ufer Mallorcas :m

Eine Wahnsinns Aussagekraft hat das zwar noch nicht da ich nur 3 Tage zum testen hatte aber sicher einen Versuch wert.

Für 2/3 meiner Fänge war dieser Liebling verantwortlich.

Catch-it Speed 140 - Ausführung SP07 




Erk önnte zwar noch ein paar Gramm mehr haben um ein paar Meter weiter zu kommen, aber von der Größe, Tiefe und Führung mein absoluter Lieblingsköder.

An sehr tiefen Stellen 20 -30 Meter, habe ich mit dem                                                          _Wiliamson Gyro Jig_ gearbeitet, fing einige kleinere Barsche und einen Baracuda.

diese Ausführung hat zu den Erfolgen geführt, die anderen Farben wurden bei mir nicht mal angerührt.





Mit dem Yokozuna Montero habe ich zwar nichts gefangen aber die Spanier sagen das er gut funktioniert und verwenden ihn auch selbst.


----------



## ulfisch (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: (Mittel)Tackle-Köder-Montagen*



Dr.Spinn schrieb:


> in der bucht bei lukerhunter, kommt aus japan, dauert ca. 3 wochen, bei 2 stück meist zollfrei.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 242134
> 
> ...


:q wenn man auf den einen Wobabiss der stärkeren Sorte bekommt, einen von 2 nach jetzt wirklich 1000 Würfen und er nebenbei noch Hornies abräumt, bin ich mir sicher, dass er euch Freude bereiten wird, zudem fliegt er am besten von allen meinen Topwaterbaits.


Ich glaube ich habe sie über e-bucht von shimreels gekauft,
ich persönlich würde noch die Haken tauschen und möglichst genau so groß, sonst verheddern sie sich evetnuell.


----------



## ulfisch (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: (Mittel)Tackle-Köder-Montagen*

Ich habe mir noch Sparen auferlegt aber hier  ist meine Vorläufige Einkaufsliste fürs Meer:
-Snaps und zwar solche, die wirklich nicht aufgehen...Vorschläge?
- 30LB FC 50m
- 60LB FC 50m
- 3,6KG Stroftmono 300m
- Perlen für das C-oder T-Rig
- Gewichte für das C-oder T-Rig
- Offsethaken
- Haken für die Grundangelei Gr. 2 - 1/0
- Sufix Nanobraid 3-4KG



:vik:


----------



## scorp10n77 (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: (Mittel)Tackle-Köder-Montagen*

Owner Cultiva Silent Snap Gr2 fürs Spinnen, 3 fürs Jiggen

Mir ist noch nie einer aufgegangen! Hält mehr als meine Knoten und Schnur


----------



## scorp10n77 (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: (Mittel)Tackle-Köder-Montagen*

Guten Abend,
Heute gabs für mich ein Paket von Shimreels aus Übersee. Damit hatte ich jetzt alles beisammen um meine neuen Jigs zu riggen. 

Gehen tut es um den Molix Theos 200g. Das ist ein normaler Vertical Jig, der sich sehr flexibel einsetzen lässt. 
Außerdem den Hayabusa D-Slide in 30g. 
Ferner spielte ich sowieso schon länger mal mit dem Gedanken einen Assist an den Glaze zu packen statt eines Drillings. Das könnte es ermöglichen damit Thunfisch zu fangen. 

Was braucht man zum Riggen? Solid Rings, Jighaken, Assist Rope und natürlich Jigs 
Schrumpfschlauch ist auch was feines.





Hier ein paar Sachen. Haken von Owner in verschiedenen Größen. Ebenfalls Solidrings von Owner in Größe 5. Assistrope ist hier nicht drauf. Da hab ich ein 150lb von YGK gekauft. 






Das Ganze ist eigentlich nicht so schwierig. Die Frage ist dann aber natürlich auch wie es dann in der Praxis beim Fischen nachher funktionieren wird. Gibt es Bisse und bleiben diese hängen? 

Man knotet jetzt im Prinzip nur einen Sprengring an das Vorfach und an diesen kommen Jig und Assisthook. Hat den Vorteil, dass man nachher einen direkten Kontakt zum Fisch hat über Split und Solidring. Ist die stabilere Variante. 
Ausprobieren werd ichs hoffentlich im März! Zielfische sind: Dentex, Bonito, Serviola, BFT. Ich habs noch nie gemacht, wir werden sehen. 

PS: Ule, die Assists für den Dslide hätten tatsächlich nen Nummer kleiner gekonnt denke ich. Werde es mal ausprobieren. Fürn Glaze schauts aber mit 2/0 ganz gut aus.


----------



## scorp10n77 (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: (Mittel)Tackle-Köder-Montagen*






Hier sieht mans nochmal besser. Der Drilling am Glaze wär natürlich überfällig. Sprengringe hab ich grad nicht hier, die liegen alle in Spanien.


----------



## hans albers (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: (Mittel)Tackle-Köder-Montagen*

sehen gut aus...!!

werd ich auch mal probieren...

danke für die infos.


----------



## glavoc (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: (Mittel)Tackle-Köder-Montagen*

Dann euch beiden viel Spaß in der Muckibude^^ so stundenlang speedjiggen in der Mittelmeersonne...nö nur Spaß und viel Erfolg damit und gute Fänge!
lg


----------



## scorp10n77 (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: (Mittel)Tackle-Köder-Montagen*

Gern geschehen.

Stundenlanges Speedjiggen wird es sicher nicht. Mal gucken was es wird. Aber wenn man mal einen Thun auf dem Echo sieht und_/oder mal ein paar AJ Hotspots befischt.... wer weiß? :k


----------



## glavoc (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: (Mittel)Tackle-Köder-Montagen*

drück` dir die Daumen-anstrengend wird es so oder so...
Wegen Mangel an Boot fische ich ja eh nur SJ (und auch noch in der ultralight Version ca 20g) statt VJ (vertikaljigging) und schwer (200g Jig). Wobei ich schon hin und wieder über echtes  SJ (shorejigging) nachdenke...(da werden die Jigs auch zum Glück nicht gaanz so schwer (60-90g max)...
lg


----------



## scorp10n77 (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: (Mittel)Tackle-Köder-Montagen*

Ich bin ja mitm Glaze auch sehr erfolgreich gewesen. Der wiegt nur 40g. Nach einem Tag jiggen fallen dir aber auch die Arme ab!!! 

Von daher heißt es trainieren gehen! Man muss schon körperlich Fit sein wenn man jiggen will oder einen Thun fangen möchte.


----------



## Dr.Spinn (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: (Mittel)Tackle-Köder-Montagen*

Ich habe mir ein Set Black Minnows zum shorejiggen zugelegt.




120mm, 25 Gramm.

Hoffe das funktioniert und es gibt nicht ganz so viele Hänger.
Mit Jigs vom Ufer ist sehr teuer |bigeyes.


----------



## Mett (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: (Mittel)Tackle-Köder-Montagen*



Dr.Spinn schrieb:


> Ich habe mir ein Set Black Minnows zum shorejiggen zugelegt.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 242670
> 
> ...



Mit dem Gedanken habe ich auch schon gespielt ...
Wo kaufst du die ein ?


----------



## ulfisch (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: (Mittel)Tackle-Köder-Montagen*

Sieht doch ganz gut aus am D-Slide Scorp, meine sind etwas kleiner aber das sollte schon hinhauen.
Hast Du Deinen Assists "nur" gebunden oder gibt es eine Gespleiste Schlaufe?
Ich fand meine Knoten nicht besonders vertrauend erweckend, das Rope wirkt einfach zu dick

Ich finde Shorejiggen mit 30-40Gr. schon anstrengend, ist auch das einzige was ich mache, richtiges, an Felsen Shorejiggen habe ich auch noch nicht wirklich betrieben max. 40 Gr., größeres  peile ich aber auch mal an.

@Dr.Spinn wie fischt du die Black minnows vom Ufer aus,
nicht wie einen Metalljig oder?


----------



## Dr.Spinn (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: (Mittel)Tackle-Köder-Montagen*

Die BM's sind aus der Bucht.
Habe die immer klassisch wie Gummifisch gefischt, nicht zu schnelle Jigs, er arbeitet ja alleine. (Aber bisher nur vom Boot).
Obs vom Ufergeht, mal sehen.


----------



## scorp10n77 (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: (Mittel)Tackle-Köder-Montagen*

Also ich bin eigentlich ganz zufrieden mit dem geknoteten. Habe nix gespleißt. Knoten ist eigentlich super easy. Der Knoten am Ring hält so schon super, den am Haken hab ich mal mit Schrumpfschlauch gesichert. Das sind nämlich eigentlich nur halbe Schläge. 

Ich werde es einfach mal ausprobieren. 

Du wenn ich nen halben Tag mit dem Glaze gejiggt habe krieg ich auch müde Arme. BM ist da etwas entspannter. 

Es gibt ja einige die das mit BM von Land aus erfolgreich betreiben. Du wirst mehr Hänger haben als vom Boot schätze ich. Zumindest wenn ich jetzt mal die Struktur vieler vielversprechender Küstenabschnitte nehme. 

Mit Vinilos (z.B. SandEel) fischen sie bei uns auch erfolgreich auf Wolfsbarsch in den Flussmündungen. Mein Papa hat mit SandEel eine Palometta gefangen.


----------



## Dr.Spinn (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: (Mittel)Tackle-Köder-Montagen*

Zu den Assisthooks, ich spleiße die auf beiden Seiten mit Schlaufen, wird schön schlank. (Als Schnur nehme ich das Kevlarvorfach von Jenzi in 200 oder 300 lbs). Wird dann gedoppelt eingeschlauf, dann geht auch nichts auf. Bild auf Seite1.


----------



## scorp10n77 (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: (Mittel)Tackle-Köder-Montagen*

Also ich bin auch so ganz zufrieden mit dem wie ichs geknotet habe. Spleißen ist aber immer eleganter! Obs jetzt in der Fängigkeit einen Unterschied macht, ich denke nicht? Also keep it simple


----------



## glavoc (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: (Mittel)Tackle-Köder-Montagen*

Hallo Mädels,
so wie`s ausschaut wird das Jahr des Affen auch das Jahr der Jigger^^(zumindest hier im Fred).
Habe mir jetzt auch die passende Ergänzung zu meiner Shimanski StradicFJ5000 (gebraucht) gekauft. Sie hört auf den altgrichischen Namen  *Στύξ* und stellt die Grenze zwischen der Welt der Lebenden und dem Totenreich dar. Dieses umfließt sie wohl neun Mal....
Charon der Fährman überquert sie...^^
Nach jetzt einigem Probefischen macht sie für mich einen tauglichen Eindruck. Sie ergänzt meine bisherige ML Spinningkombo von 7-28g WG auf jetzt 28-55g WG. Angeschafft hab`ich sie mir eben auch, weil ich auch mal (größere <40g) Jigs vernünftig fischen will (& nicht nur im 7-21g Bereich). Ich hoffe so auch größere Interessenten als nur Schriftbarsche und Hornhechte etc.pp. für die Bleibleche zu finden^^...

*Dennoch bin ich nicht, bis gar nicht *von dieser Methode überzeugt (in Kroatien, vor allem bei mir *dort* Zuhause)...werde dem auf jeden Fall eine Chance geben aber erwarte erstmal nix zu fangen (ausser nem guten Muskelkater^^).

Ach ja ^^ Rute ist eine Sportex Styx B in 2,70m - wird hier in D`land meine Gummi und Hechtspinrute..und soll mir unten größere, der Küste zu nahe gekommene Räuber bringen...mal schaun.


----------



## scorp10n77 (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: (Mittel)Tackle-Köder-Montagen*

Ich dachte schon es handelt sich um eine Handleine  

Also ich bin vom Jiggen ja aufgrund eigener Erfahrungen schon überzeugt. Aber Kukös sind trotzdem glaube ich immer problematisch.


----------



## glavoc (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: (Mittel)Tackle-Köder-Montagen*

Nö Handleinen hab ich auf`m Dachboden in einer Plastiktüte in Hülle und Fülle...wer weiß, vielleicht schenke ich dir mal eine zum Doradenfangen^^..

Das Küsten-Spinfischen *VS* Shorejigging sehe ich bei einem Fischkontaktverhältnis von mindestens 2:1 für die KuKös gegenüber den Jigs...finde übrigens deine Assistanknotenmethode gut und werd`die mir mal einfach klauen  ^^
lg


----------



## scorp10n77 (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: (Mittel)Tackle-Köder-Montagen*

Für mich sind Jigs auch Kukös. 

Also ich hab definitiv mehr Fisch mit Jigs gefangen. Aber Shorejigging hab ich noch nicht gemacht, warum auch?


----------



## glavoc (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: (Mittel)Tackle-Köder-Montagen*

Ja haste natürlich Recht, Jigs sind auch KuKö`s^^ - meinte halt Wobbler und Gummis gegenübergestellt den Casting-Jigs. Genau um das Shorejigging geht es mir ja auch als Uferangler...da hab` ich bisher nur Kleinscheiß gefangen ((dafür wäre ich mit meinen Handleinen billiger und erfolgreicher weggekommen^^  )aber auch denkbar schlechte Voraussetzungen dort, wo ich hauptsächlich fische...).
Mal sehen, eventuell bin ich dieses Jahr auch weiter unten im Süden..da hoffe ich auf wirklich mögliche Fänge - aber wird auch beim SJ dauern, bis ich verstanden hab`worauf es da ankommt...zumal weniger Fischkontakt gegeben ist, also weniger Möglichkeiten um zu lernen...


----------



## hans albers (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: (Mittel)Tackle-Köder-Montagen*

moin,

nochmal zu den assist hooks...

kann man da nicht einfach eine steife mono
( 50-60 mm/salzwasser schnur) als befestigung nehmen...??

grüsse,


----------



## glavoc (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: (Mittel)Tackle-Köder-Montagen*

na ja, erstens ist das zu knoten sch....e und vor allem ist ja da auch die Steifheit der Monofilen das Problem! Die Fische sollen, wenn sie sich den Jig schnappen, eben den Haken "inhalieren", sich den reinpfeifen...und dadran hängen bleiben.
lg


----------



## hans albers (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: (Mittel)Tackle-Köder-Montagen*

oki...danke

werde es mal mit kevlar probieren..


----------



## glavoc (3. September 2016)

*AW: (Mittel)Tackle-Köder-Montagen*

Kennt ihr auch das Problem, wenn man(n) nur mal kurz in einem weiter weg gelegenen Angelladen vorbeischauen  will, weil man(n) ja eh` in der Gegend ist^^?
Na ja, mir ist es gerade so ergangen & ich konnte leider nicht Nein sagen 
hehe. So ähnlich muß es wohl den Mädels in fremden Fußgängerzonen ergehen. Es sei denn (& und das ist Wunsch-Traum) Sie ist Anglerin !


----------



## scorp10n77 (3. September 2016)

*AW: (Mittel)Tackle-Köder-Montagen*

Gute Lektüre!


----------



## glavoc (3. September 2016)

*AW: (Mittel)Tackle-Köder-Montagen*

ja, (muß es erst noch lesen, jedoch eher wohl für Bootsangeln) aber sehr schön aufgemacht, Tolle Bilder (2x mit Scorp10n77!!), Spots und und und. Für den (Schwaben)Preis mußte es auf jeden Fall mit^^.
Plus zwei KüKös, wo ich auch nicht mehr "an mir halten" konnte 
Und dann gab`s noch Doradenhaken (reduziert!!) für meine geliebten Handleinen - Haha


----------



## scorp10n77 (3. September 2016)

*AW: (Mittel)Tackle-Köder-Montagen*

Deine Gönnung ist nix gegen meine Jahreskosten an Blackminnow!  

Dann mach flott die Handleinen fertig und hol ein paar Doraden!


----------



## glavoc (3. September 2016)

*AW: (Mittel)Tackle-Köder-Montagen*

jepp, recht haste. Finde die Fiiish Gummis auch gut, ABER leider auch sehr kurz nur haltbar(funktional) bei unseren doch sehr bissfreudigen Mittelmeerfischen. Doraden hab ich dann noch 3 gefangen..gab einen ganzen Holzgrill voll Dorade only 
Mal schauen, wann ich wieder hinkomm?
lg


----------



## scorp10n77 (4. September 2016)

*AW: (Mittel)Tackle-Köder-Montagen*

Also die überleben schon einen Fisch (Dentex, Drachenkopf und sowas) wenn man sie am Kopf festklebt, aber das Ding ist eben dass einem pro Fisch zig Schwänze abgebissen werden |bigeyes Vielleicht sollte ich doch mal wieder Assisthooks montieren.


----------



## glavoc (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: (Mittel)Tackle-Köder-Montagen*

sodele jetzt hole ich mal wieder Ulfisch seinen Thread aus der Versenkung:
Hier meine neuen "Opferköder" aus dem fernen China von Ali:
Casstingjigs in 21g und 30g


----------



## scorp10n77 (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: (Mittel)Tackle-Köder-Montagen*

Da bist du aber dem Ali-Sammelwahn verfallen! Wünsche viel Erfolg und hoffe auf deine Einschätzung. 
Möge es des Dentex Lieblingsspeise sein!


----------



## Snakesfreak (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: (Mittel)Tackle-Köder-Montagen*

Sehr cool!

Kannst du auch bitte nachher etwas zu den verwendeten Haken sagen, die an die Köder kommen?

Gerne natürlich auch den Link, wenn sie denn einen guten Lauf haben


----------



## glavoc (23. April 2017)

*AW: (Mittel)Tackle-Köder-Montagen*

Sodele,
"Opferköder" die zweite ;-) .
Mittlerweile sind weitere "Snaps" aus dem fernen Osten eingetrudelt. Einmal zwei von mir noch nachträglich modifizierte Inchikus (der Gummi-Octopus und auch die Haken waren mMn einfach zu groß), zwei wunderschöne Casting Jigs auf deren Fängigkeit ich ganz gespannt bin :k sowie eine Tüte voller Ajing/Forellenköder fürs LRF:


----------



## glavoc (23. April 2017)

*AW: (Mittel)Tackle-Köder-Montagen*



Snakesfreak schrieb:


> Sehr cool!
> 
> Kannst du auch bitte nachher etwas zu den verwendeten Haken sagen, die an die Köder kommen?
> 
> Gerne natürlich auch den Link, wenn sie denn einen guten Lauf haben



Die Haken hab ich hier von Salt abgekauft und die 21g Versionen schauen mittlerweile jetzt erstmal wie im Anhang aus. Zum Lauf: Es sind Ima Gun Kopien mit dem Schwerpunkt nach hinten. Findest eigentl. genügend bei Ali. Frage ist, ob ich mit denen "einen guten Lauf haben werde"  . Das werde ich dir erst wohl nach dem Sommer sagen können..
Aber es muß nicht unbedingt Ali-Express sein:m beim Lieblingshändler vor Ort fand ich einen Castingjig von SPRO zum Ali-Preis und mit dem Schwerpunkt im Kopfbereich (aktivere Führung) das ich unbedingt noch gesucht hatte.
Hier die Bilder:


----------



## scorp10n77 (23. April 2017)

*AW: (Mittel)Tackle-Köder-Montagen*

Schick schick! Hoffentlich wirfst du sie dem einzigen Inseldentex genau vors Maul |supergri 

Mir wurde mal gesagt ich sollte bei der Wahl von Jigs darauf achten, dass diese keine S-Krümmung haben sondern gerade sind. Vielleicht ist das ja ganz interessant für euch.


----------



## Snakesfreak (23. April 2017)

*AW: (Mittel)Tackle-Köder-Montagen*

Ja die Allblue sehen gut aus, habe ich auch unter Beobachtung  habe ja so ähnliche von Ali bestellt, und finde den Lauf sehr ansprechend

Ich bin auch mal gespannt wie sich die ganzen neuen Köder bei mir schlafen werden...


----------



## glavoc (24. April 2017)

*AW: (Mittel)Tackle-Köder-Montagen*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Schick schick! Hoffentlich wirfst du sie dem einzigen Inseldentex genau vors Maul |supergri



Hoffentlich nicht, haben die doch gerade Schonzeit


----------



## scorp10n77 (24. April 2017)

*AW: (Mittel)Tackle-Köder-Montagen*



glavoc schrieb:


> Hoffentlich nicht, haben die doch gerade Schonzeit



Ja das stimmt. Aber was weiß ich wann du wieder in Kroatien bist?


----------



## glavoc (24. April 2017)

*AW: (Mittel)Tackle-Köder-Montagen*

Morgen Dario,
klar weißt du nich wann ich Urlaub mache  - der emoji bezog sich ja auch nicht auf dich. Eher auf die Schon- und Ulaubszeitüberschneidung.
lg


----------



## hans albers (24. April 2017)

*AW: (Mittel)Tackle-Köder-Montagen*

..sehen jut aus....


da geht bestimmt was.


----------



## scorp10n77 (24. April 2017)

*AW: (Mittel)Tackle-Köder-Montagen*

Felsen gehen immer  deshalb nennt er sie ja auch Opferköder


----------



## glavoc (24. April 2017)

*AW: (Mittel)Tackle-Köder-Montagen*

Ja, wenn er denn mal hängt, haste die ganze Welt gefangen und nicht nur einen schnöden Fisch  ... hehe.
Im Sommer kann man die ja ggf. austauchen (mußte aber auch ne Tauchbrille dabei haben) aber ansonsten - brrr^^ kalt!! (eh kalt, sobald man mehr als mal 5m,10 m tief geht so ganz ohne Neopren).
lg


----------



## scorp10n77 (24. April 2017)

*AW: (Mittel)Tackle-Köder-Montagen*

Naja austauchen ist so eine Sache. Man geht ja eher nicht in 5m Wassertiefe Shorejiggen. 

Ich war grad bei der Post um zwei Pakete abzuholen. Wie Weihnachten! 
Ein Handmade Tuna Popper von Navigator Lures




Der bereits diskutierte Zargana 150




und noch ein Gummifisch von Molix, ebenfalls für Thunfisch. 





Zum Zargana, da der ja Interesse geweckt hat nicht nur bei mir. Ich bin mal gespannt den auszuprobieren. Ich weiß nicht wie er sich wird werfen lassen, da bin ich noch skeptisch. Das ganze macht jetzt nicht alles nen super stabilen Eindruck, aber optisch macht er gut was her. Der Cup ist so klein, den kann man locker mit ner Woba Rute fischen. Bin mal gespannt, bin noch unsicher bzgl seiner Eignung für meinen geplanten Einsatzzweck. Aber er wird seine Chance bekommen.


----------



## glavoc (24. April 2017)

*AW: (Mittel)Tackle-Köder-Montagen*

Schöne Weihnachtsgeschenke die de da bekommen hast! Bei Zargana bin auch ich sehr gespannt  - meine Popper sind mit nicht überstehenden "Pop-Flächen" ausgestattet. Hatte bisher nicht den Mut, mit übergroßen "Popflächen" zu angeln.
Zitat:"Naja austauchen ist so eine Sache. Man geht ja eher nicht in 5m Wassertiefe Shorejiggen. " bezog sich auf die Kälte. Da ich nicht noch Flossen mitschleppe, komme ich auch sicher nie tiefer als 20...wesentlich tiefer als 30-35 m geht eh nicht bei mir zum SJ...und auch diese Stellen erfordern ewig weite Wege und Klettereien. Nur zwei Spots liegen näher (knappe Std. Fußweg).. 
lg


----------



## scorp10n77 (24. April 2017)

*AW: (Mittel)Tackle-Köder-Montagen*

Also der Cup ist echt nicht groß. Da kannste dich rantrauen. Ist keinesfalls übergroß. 

Ich freu mich schon aufs Poppern im Sommer. Das macht schon Bock. Würd gern mal wieder einen Bluefish fangen.


----------



## scorp10n77 (9. September 2017)

*AW: (Mittel)Tackle-Köder-Montagen*

Mal ein kurzes Fazit zum Zargana. Der hat mich überrascht. Dachte ja als ich ihn im Internet gesehen hab boah geil musst du haben. Dann gekauft und skeptisch geworden, sehr leicht und wusste nicht so recht. Er ließ sich echt ganz gut werfen, hat mich da also positiv überrascht und mit dem kleinen Cup macht er aber ganz schön Radau im Wasser. Kann mir gut vorstellen dass er was kann. Nur bleibt abzuwarten wieviel er wirklich aushält und ob er dann, wenn es mal besser läuft, einen Fisch bringt. 

-------

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einer neuen Rolle zum Wölfeln. Bisher habe ich eine RedArc 10400 dafür. Bin nicht unzufrieden damit, aber das ist eben viel bei Wind und viel mit Leichtgewichten und dementsprechend entstehen da immer mal wieder Perücken. Das nervt. Das Problem hatte ich vorher schon mit den RAs und außerdem wäre etwas höhere Übersetzung cool. 

Kann mir jemand was empfehlen? Hätte gern wieder 300m 0,08 drauf. Will nix Plastik billiges, ihr wisst ja ich geb auch gerne mal etwas mehr aus. Aber soll jetzt auch dafür nichts zu teures sein. Vielleicht empfehlt einfach mal was, was ihr vielleicht auch selber fischt oder mal in der Hand hattet.


----------



## glavoc (5. Mai 2018)

*AW: (Mittel)Tackle-Köder-Montagen*

Sodele
nach und nach kommen die Päckchen^^
Opferköder 2018 - ja es geht Richtung Shore Slow


----------



## glavoc (5. Mai 2018)

*AW: (Mittel)Tackle-Köder-Montagen*

und paar Topwater Baits zum testen:


----------



## glavoc (5. Mai 2018)

*AW: (Mittel)Tackle-Köder-Montagen*

und auf einmal stehn die Kopf^^  Ohje!


----------



## Mett (7. Mai 2018)

*AW: (Mittel)Tackle-Köder-Montagen*



glavoc schrieb:


> und auf einmal stehn die Kopf^^  Ohje!



nicht so schlimm, einmal Kopf drehen bitte |supergri

Aber mal ernst, sehen gut aus, freu mich schon auf deine Ergebnisse mit den neuen Ködern !


----------



## scorp10n77 (8. Mai 2018)

*AW: (Mittel)Tackle-Köder-Montagen*



glavoc schrieb:


> und auf einmal stehn die Kopf^^  Ohje!



Tun meine Bilder auch ständig. Total nervig...

Ich würde für Shorejigging komplett auf Drillinge verzichten. Wünsche dir viel Erfolg!


----------



## afbaumgartner (8. Mai 2018)

*AW: (Mittel)Tackle-Köder-Montagen*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Ich bin auf der Suche nach einer neuen Rolle zum Wölfeln. Bisher habe ich eine RedArc 10400 dafür. Bin nicht unzufrieden damit, aber das ist eben viel bei Wind und viel mit Leichtgewichten und dementsprechend entstehen da immer mal wieder Perücken. Das nervt. Das Problem hatte ich vorher schon mit den RAs und außerdem wäre etwas höhere Übersetzung cool.
> 
> Kann mir jemand was empfehlen? Hätte gern wieder 300m 0,08 drauf. Will nix Plastik billiges, ihr wisst ja ich geb auch gerne mal etwas mehr aus. Aber soll jetzt auch dafür nichts zu teures sein. Vielleicht empfehlt einfach mal was, was ihr vielleicht auch selber fischt oder mal in der Hand hattet.



Ich nutze zum Uferspinnfischen - wenn ich es mal ganz selten mache- eine Sustain 4000FG und etwas leichter ne Rarenium 2500FA. Bin mit beiden zufrieden. Auf dem Kajak hatte ich auch meistens die RedArc und ne Zaltarc-die mir aber geklaut und jetzt durch ne Grauvell Mizar 2000 ersetzt wurde-.
Vom Lauf her sind halt die Shimanskis schon einen Tick besser, allerdings finde ich die Mizar vom P/L-Verhältnis her wirklich gut.
Die Rarenium wiegt fast nix (rund 200g), ich hatte sie an ner Exage-2,70m-Reisespinnrute... naja, Balance ist anders...
Und an ner sehr kurzen 7-21g-Yasei, wo sie gut aufgehoben war.
An ner 2,70-Spinnrute dann also eher die Sustain, in deinem Fall in der XG-(6,2:1)-Ausführung, die knapp 300g wiegt und um die 200 Oere kostet.


----------



## glavoc (8. Mai 2018)

*AW: (Mittel)Tackle-Köder-Montagen*

Ja sind ganz hübsch geworden die chines. Jigs und Topwater...
Bei denn Jigs ist sogar ein "Original" japanischer dabei - dürft ja gern raten welcher 
Klar werden die noch gerigt...Foto ist zwischendurch entstanden beim demontieren... Bei fünf werd ich mir mit den Haken (Dekoy Pike- Foto) so Shore-slow Assists in Herzform binden...Hab ja noch etwas Zeit.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Pk-y3HnYiA

Bei der Rolle ist die Frage: was willste denn ausgeben?  Ansonsten geh ich mit Baumi - hohe Übersetzung, leicht und 3000ender bis max. 4000 Größe.

lg


----------



## Mett (15. Mai 2018)

*AW: (Mittel)Tackle-Köder-Montagen*



glavoc schrieb:


> Ja sind ganz hübsch geworden die chines. Jigs und Topwater...
> Bei denn Jigs ist sogar ein "Original" japanischer dabei - dürft ja gern raten welcher
> Klar werden die noch gerigt...Foto ist zwischendurch entstanden beim demontieren... Bei fünf werd ich mir mit den Haken (Dekoy Pike- Foto) so Shore-slow Assists in Herzform binden...Hab ja noch etwas Zeit.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Pk-y3HnYiA
> ...



Cooles Video, flinke Finger der Typ und geniales Werkzeug.
Scheint aber auch nicht das erste mal zu sein so wie der das macht 

Dagegen muss ich meine Knoten und Wickelmontagen gut verstecken #t


----------



## Angorafrosch (16. Mai 2018)

*AW: (Mittel)Tackle-Köder-Montagen*

Moin Dario,

schau mal auf www.angelplatz.de die haben gute Preise (gerade fast alles um mind. 25% unter UVP) und allein in der Kategorie Großfisch/Meeresrollen knapp 300 gelistet.
Ich selbst habe 2 Penn, die Slammer 360 und die 460 Liveliner. Die sind explizit Salzwassertauglich und laufen Butterweich. Perücken habe ich damit auch noch keine gehabt, allerding habe ich auch keine 0,08 Schnur drauf.


----------



## glavoc (17. Mai 2018)

*AW: (Mittel)Tackle-Köder-Montagen*



Mett schrieb:


> Cooles Video, flinke Finger der Typ und geniales Werkzeug.
> 
> Ja, richtig. Mal schauen wie ich es mit Schraubstock und ohne Fliegenbindestuff hinbekomme ^^...
> 
> ...



Hoffe ich bekomme meine so hin, dass ich ein Foddo hier reinstellen kann^^..:m


Angorafrosch - die Penn Slammer und LL sind zwar Panzer und unkaputtbar - aber leider auch entsprechend schwer und mit wenig Schnureinzug (auf das jeweilige Rollengewicht bezugen).
Zudem mMn etwas überdimensioniert, um_* gezielt nur auf*_ Wölfe zu spinnen. Hatte ja auch einst mal die Slammer oder Spinnfisher in Betracht gezogen...bissle wie Wallerrolle zum Zander faulenzen.:m
Ansonsten jedoch taugliche Rollen fürs Meer-aber nen Tag lang mit denen spinnen und dann noch mit dünner Geflechtschnur in PE#1-1,5 - also ich weiß nicht#t

lg#h


----------



## scorp10n77 (17. Mai 2018)

*AW: (Mittel)Tackle-Köder-Montagen*

Mein Gedanke war mich da irgendwann eben nochmal zu verändern. Ich bin mit der RedArc ja nicht unzufrieden, aber hin und wieder gibts mal ne Perücke (liegt sicher auch an der dünnen Schnur!) und der Schnureinzug ist nicht sooo hoch. Wobei das beim Wölfeln tolerierbar ist. 

Es ging mir eben darum, vielleicht mal einen konkreten Vorschlag zu bekommen, denn es soll sich ja auch lohnen. Ich will nicht paar hundert Euro ausgeben, das isses mir grad nicht wert. Aber es muss auch eine Verbesserung zur RedArc sein. Und wie gesagt zum Wölfeln, also brauch es nichts sein, was sehr groß ist. 

War aber auch nur so ein Gedanke, wie ihr seht ja auch ein älterer Post und dahingehend hat sich auch noch nichts ergeben. Vielleicht muss ich da einfach mal im Laden Dinge begrabbeln. 

Momentan ist hier eh zu wenig Fisch in meiner Nähe #q


----------



## Angorafrosch (17. Mai 2018)

*AW: (Mittel)Tackle-Köder-Montagen*

Dario, schon mal über Baitcaster nachdedacht? Z.B. WFT SALT & BIG FISH... 230g, 80cm Schnureinzug, 8Kg Bremsleistung + Daumen bei Bedarf. Durch den etwas anderen Wurfstil ermüdet man nicht so leicht wie mit ner Stationären.


----------



## scorp10n77 (19. Mai 2018)

*AW: (Mittel)Tackle-Köder-Montagen*



Angorafrosch schrieb:


> Dario, schon mal über Baitcaster nachdedacht? Z.B. WFT SALT & BIG FISH... 230g, 80cm Schnureinzug, 8Kg Bremsleistung + Daumen bei Bedarf. Durch den etwas anderen Wurfstil ermüdet man nicht so leicht wie mit ner Stationären.



Gott bewahre mich! Ne du, das ist nix für mich.


----------



## Krallblei (19. Mai 2018)

*AW: (Mittel)Tackle-Köder-Montagen*

Irgendwie wusste ich das


----------



## ulfisch (25. Mai 2018)

*AW: (Mittel)Tackle-Köder-Montagen*

Eventuell die daiwa freams?
Die ist günstig hat nen metal body und ne ersatzspule,
Schnureinzug habe ich gerade nicht im Kopf, habe sie mir neulich angeschaut und finde das P/L Verhältnis ganz gut.


----------



## glavoc (4. Juni 2018)

*AW: (Mittel)Tackle-Köder-Montagen*

Hallo Ulefisch!!#h
Sehr schön, wieder einmal etwas von dir zu lesen:m
Dir ein ganz liebes Grüßle#h



Angorafrosch schrieb:


> Dario, schon mal über Baitcaster nachdedacht? Z.B. WFT SALT & BIG FISH... 230g, 80cm Schnureinzug, 8Kg Bremsleistung + Daumen bei Bedarf. Durch den etwas anderen Wurfstil ermüdet man nicht so leicht wie mit ner Stationären.



Ich bin sicher einer der ganz wenigen, die mit LpBaitcastern und langen Ruten den Wölfen nachgestellt haben. Meine ersten 80-90 Wölfe fing ich ausschließlich auf Curados (50 und 200E7)^^.
Mitlerweile fische ich jedoch meist stationär. Grund für den Wechsel waren höherer Schnureinzug (90-100 cm) sowie das breitere Wurfgewichtsspektrum der Stationären...
Zudem besitzt Dario ja schon eine brauchbare Stationärrute in Form einer Shimanski Speedmaster...brauch sich also keine neue Rute zuzulegen...und ist wohl auch nicht willens sich ne neuer Wurftechnik anzueignen, was ich sehr gut verstehen kann. 

|wavey:


----------



## scorp10n77 (5. Juni 2018)

*AW: (Mittel)Tackle-Köder-Montagen*

Ja mich schockieren immer Bilder von Knoten auf Baitcasterrollen  Bin da sicher etwas sehr konservativ, aber wölfeln ist so schon schwer genug da brauche ich so eine Umstellung nicht. 

Ich glaube wenn ich nächste mal im Angelladen in Roda bin begrabbel ich da mal ein paar Röllchen. Die Freams könnte ich mir da auch mal angucken! Wie ich mich kenne, wirds eh wieder was teureres... im Geld ausgeben bin ich beim Angeln ganz gut...aber muss ja nicht. Die RedArc ist auch ihr Geld wert, definitiv.


----------



## glavoc (6. Juni 2018)

*AW: (Mittel)Tackle-Köder-Montagen*

Hatte ich mir gedacht Dario. Zwecks Rollenfrage, wie lang ist denn deine Speedmaster (haste sicher irgendwann mal geschrieben, bin jedoch faul zum suchen^^)?

Gerade sind neue Kunst(werke)köder bei mir eingetroffen, lässt hoffen...
Oh man ich vermisse das Meer sehr. wird Zeit das ich wieder runterkomm.
Hier die Kunstwerke:


----------



## scorp10n77 (6. Juni 2018)

*AW: (Mittel)Tackle-Köder-Montagen*

Sehen gut aus Glavoc. Gute Frage übrigens :q so 2,60m? Die ist auch dreigeteilt und lässt sich noch kürzer machen aber zum Wobaangeln nehm ich immer die lange Variante, zum Sargoangeln schonmal die kurze #6


----------



## glavoc (4. Februar 2019)

Winterzeit ist ja bei mir oft die Zeit wo ich aufgrund von schlechtem Wetter und Langeweile neues auschecke und bestelle...
Das erste Päckle ist angekommen und diesmal gibt's Bleifischchen:





BlueBlueSearide Klone in 40 und 25 g, sowie Duo Drag Metal Castingjigklone in 30 g.


----------



## scorp10n77 (6. Februar 2019)

NA viel Erfolg damit! Wirst du das Hooksetting mit den Drillingen beibehalten fürs Angeln vom Ufer?


----------



## glavoc (6. Februar 2019)

Denke erst mal schon... sind ja ruckzuck abgemacht, (falls ich Grundnäher fischen will, auch ein Mini Oktopus ist recht schnell aufgezogen über den Assist vorne). Die BlueBlueKlone bekommen sicherlich noch einen Einzelassist am hinteren Ende.
Sind noch paar Päckchen aufm Weg zu mir  werd ich hier reinstellen. Versprochen! 
Dir einen herzlichen Gruß


----------



## scorp10n77 (6. Februar 2019)

Ich habe auch bei meinen Micro Jigs mit Einzelhaken vorne, Drilling hinten beim Stöckerangeln 100% Quote auf den Drilling. Kein einziger am Assist...


----------



## glavoc (7. Februar 2019)

Jupp, Drilling macht Sinn. Vor allem bei pelagialen Fischen. Bei mir Knallt aber schon mal ein Horni, aber vor allem Wölfe auf die vorderen Assists... drum bleiben die meist dran bei mir.


----------



## glavoc (15. Februar 2019)

Sodele,
näxtes Unboxing^^ :






Inhalt:


----------



## glavoc (15. Februar 2019)

und weiter ausgepackt...


----------



## glavoc (15. Februar 2019)

und der Rest vom Fest:


----------



## glavoc (15. Februar 2019)

Details vom Popper:






























Bis zum näxtem Päckle … allen a grüßle


----------



## scorp10n77 (16. Februar 2019)

Die Noeby Kopie vom Tackle House Feed hab ich mir auch mal gekauft. Bin mal gespannt. Bin aber skeptisch, ob sie einen Tuna hält. Aber wenn mir der Lauf gefällt kann ich ja immer noch einen echten kaufen. Vielleicht hält er ja aber auch  

Du scheinst dir ja nun mal größere Fische vorgenommen zu haben


----------



## glavoc (16. Februar 2019)

Nee Nee die Kopie vom TH Feed ist die in 10 cm/19,5g … also nix bei mir mit Tuna^^ - nur schnöde Wölfe & Co. Genauso die anderen KuKö`s.
Lediglich der große Popper ist mit 50g/13cm (Williamson-Kopie) für größeres ausgelegt. Den hab` ich mir ehrlich gesagt, erstmal auf Vorrat gekauft. Vielleicht komm ich mal auf ein Boot, dann pack ich den mit ein... oder an irgendeiner Steilküste mit SJ Gerät.


----------



## scorp10n77 (16. Februar 2019)

Ja ich meinte auch den


----------



## glavoc (16. Februar 2019)

Jau, ob er einen Tuna schafft, oder doch der Tuna ihn... denke du wirst das vor mir rausfinden 
Lass es uns wissen.

dir lg


----------



## Köfi83 (13. März 2019)

Das sind meine Köder, mit dem orangenen hab ich den Bonito erwischt. 
Der Rest wird dieses Jahr fangen
Angle aber am Atlantik


----------



## glavoc (9. Mai 2019)

Moin,
sodele, die näxten ShoreSlowJigs sind eingetrudelt...endlich auch noch das ovale Modell...bald hab`ich die ganze Palette abgedeckt^^. Gummifischies hab`ich auch noch dazu gepackt,  mal schauen  - ob sich was damit fangen lässt.
Foddos:
























grüßle und tl


----------



## scorp10n77 (9. Mai 2019)

Einen Zayoris hast du dir geholt. Da bin ich mal gespannt, ob du damit etwas fängst


----------



## glavoc (9. Mai 2019)

ja, abba die Kopie...zu dem Preis, konnte ich nicht nein sagen^^  . Durchgehende Edelstahlachse, gute Verarbeitung, sollte halten...
Ob und was ich damit fange - da bin auch ich, ehrlich gesagt seeehr gespannt! 

lg


----------



## Ulfisch2.0 (9. Mai 2019)

Glavoc goes big.
Was ist das für ein Stickbait 100mm 20,5gr. Floating klingt geil.
Die Zayories fangen bei mir was die anderen Stickbaits auch fangen.
Fliegen gut und minimale Stops waren gut bei mir, sie sinken schön flatternd ab.
I like


----------



## glavoc (9. Mai 2019)

Zitat Ul.0  : 
Was ist das für ein Stickbait 100mm 20,5gr. Floating klingt geil.


Das sind Kopien des Gan Craft / Zenith Z-Claw (Hier eine Beschreibung: https://www.henry-gilbey.com/surface-lures/   )
Für Häfen nutze ich eher aber kleine Topwaterköder von 5,6-8,5 cm … der Z Claw war mein bisher teuerster selbstgekaufter KuKö und hat leider nur 1 Jahr gehalten (trotz mehrmaligen Kleben!) -.. die Kopien arbeiten genauso. Bringen und brachten mir meist die besseren Fische. Allerdings benutze ich den für Weite und flaches Meer (flache Landzunge mit Strömung  z Bsp).

dir einen lg


----------



## Ulfisch2.0 (9. Mai 2019)

Hi Glavoc, danke Dir...etwas preisintensiv der gute. 
Mal sehen, die Kombination aus 100mm, floating und 20 Gr. reizen mich jedoch. 
Meine  Stickbaits sind zwischen 60 und 150mm lang meist fische ich jedoch zwischen 80 und 100mm.
Kommt auch immer etwas auf die vorhandenen Beutefische an aber z.B. Meeräschen sind ja immer da.


----------



## glavoc (9. Mai 2019)

nö, der meine vom Foddo hat mich knappe 5€ oder so bei Aliexpress gekostet


----------



## glavoc (25. Dezember 2019)

Bescherung . nach und nach so eingetrudelt (Black Freitag):

































Frohe Weihnacht allen und ein gutes neues Jahr


----------



## senner (25. Dezember 2019)

Die Chinesen jigs sind gut wenn du die assists tauschst. Hatte mal von All blue welche da fiel der assist ab noch bevor das 15lbs fluoro beim hänger durch war. Zuhause getestet und mit der Hand abziehbar


----------



## glavoc (25. Dezember 2019)

Danke dir für den Hinweis!! Mache ich aber eh, ne Zugprobe. Was hält, darf bleiben, ansonsten  wird neu gebunden. 
Kann man aber nicht oft genug ansprechen, vor allem weil Fischkontakte auch nicht allzu häufig stattfinden (bei mir und auf Jigs bezogen).

lg


----------



## Bocinegro (25. Dezember 2019)

glavoc schrieb:


> Bescherung


 Hej glavoc. 
hätte mal frage zum Hersteller des mittleren Wobblers auf dem 4 Bild, hab einen ziemlich ähnlichen mehrfach auf den Kanaren gekauft, mir fällt der Name aber nicht mehr ein. war iwas asiatisches die Teile waren auch super günstig um 10€ je nach größe.  Habe Super gut gefangen mit denen.


----------



## Bocinegro (25. Dezember 2019)

Der hier war es
	

		
			
		

		
	






hat aber schwer gelitten im Drill. Ging danach in die Tonne.


----------



## glavoc (25. Dezember 2019)

Dickes Petri!!
Das ist ein Nachbau vom Duo Tide slim Flyer 175
Link:https://www.aliexpress.com/i/32997724503.html


----------



## Bocinegro (25. Dezember 2019)

glavoc schrieb:


> Dickes Petri!!
> Das ist ein Nachbau vom Duo Tide slim Flyer 175
> Link:https://www.aliexpress.com/i/32997724503.html


Ist er leider nicht sieht aber auch sehr gut aus.  Gibt es auch in schönen Farben, das Model was ich meine hatte aber Kugeln drin und war über 30g.
Ich bekomme den Namen noch raus. Viel Erfolg mit deinen Geschenken hast dein Christkind ja gut im Griff  

Grüße Petri &
tight lines


----------



## glavoc (26. Dezember 2019)

Bocinegro schrieb:


> Ist er leider nicht ,, - ,, das Model was ich meine hatte aber Kugeln drin und war über 30g.



der ist mit durchgehender Stahlachse und 29/33 g schwer:

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/32913405863.html?spm=a2g0o.detail.1000023.6.3ce836e4Qqht15

lg - wird häufig nachgebaut, denke du wirst sicher auch das damals erfolgreiche Modell wiederfinden.


----------



## afbaumgartner (27. Dezember 2019)

Ahoi Gemeinde,
Bode importiert mittlerweile die Noeby Wobbler und hatte recht viel Salzwassermaterial von Noeby (für D-Verhältnisse) im Ladengeschäft in Heidesheim.
War da über Weihnachten in der Gegend bei der Schwiegermutter und kam um nen Abstecher nicht rum.
Ansonsten noch nen guten Rutsch euch!


----------



## afbaumgartner (9. Januar 2020)

So Mädels und Jungs, ich hoffe, ihr seid gut in's neue Jahr gestartet.
Ich dachte so ich poste auch mal Nikolaus, Namenstag und Christkind; was ich mir halt so im 4. Quartal gegönnt habe...
Das Fazit ist: Der Meeresspiegel muss dringend um 350 Meter ansteigen, damit ich mein Tackle vor der Haustüre strapazieren kann  





Zuerst sind mir im nahen Baumarkt ein paar Minnows aufgefallen, 2x Meeräsche, 1x Firetiger, bewährte Farben also. Also gleich verhaftet die drei (siehe rechts)





Dann mal Hunthouse bemüht (oben links), nochmal (beruflich) durch den Baumarkt gewackelt (oben rechts), anschließend beim Tackledealer Sprengringe, Drillinge etc. zum tauschen geholt und gleich nen Hornhecht miterlegt (unten)





Aus Italien Micro-/Castingjigs mitgebracht und China bemüht (die drei langen rechts)





Danach nochmal Hunthouse bemüht (obere Reihe, der untere ist von Noeby, bei Bode erstanden)





Und bei Bode gabs auch dieses fette Noeby-Gerät. Wird ein Präsent zum Schleppen für meinen "kleinen Matrosen" 





An Ende durfte ein kleines Sortiment Fiiish No3 von GermanTackle nicht fehlen.
Und weil das Spinngedöns auch irgendwo verstaut sein will musste ne Unterbringung her:






4 große Boxen. Lure Bag L. Verarbeitung sehr gut, allerdings werde ich die Boxen sukzessive gegen neue austauschen. Obwohl die, die drinne sind eine sehr gute Einteilung haben, aber halt nicht von bester Qualität sind.

Das war nicht alles, aber mal das wesentliche zum Spinnfischen.
Warum ich mir das alles kaufe, obwohl ich schon overtackled bin?
Na ja irgendwie ist der Plan einfach mal zwischendurch Richtung Ligurien zu heizen (5-6 Stunden von hier) und dort 3-4 Tage zu angeln.
Ist halt nur schwierig, jetzt im Winter dann dort ein Programm für die Frau zu finden. Vielleicht wird's ein kombinierter Fotoshooting-/Angel-Trip und wir nehmen 2 Models mit...
Früh Angeln, spät fotografieren...

Ahoi und tight lines euch!


----------



## Bocinegro (9. Januar 2020)

Kann Mann overtackeld sein? 


Grüße Petri &
tight lines


----------



## afbaumgartner (12. Januar 2020)

@Bocinegro, das ist eine sehr sehr grundlegend schwere Frage.
Nur meine Frau wüsste darauf eine einfache Antwort...


----------



## Salt (19. Januar 2020)

Bocinegro schrieb:


> Kann Mann overtackeld sein?
> 
> 
> Grüße Petri &
> tight lines


Guter Scherz.....von overtackled gaaaaanz weit entfernt!
Ich spreche aus Erfahrung


----------



## Linger (8. März 2020)

Grüßt euch zusammen!
Der Linger ist mal wieder am Start
Hatte mich 2018, vor etwa 2t posts im weltbesten aller Mittelmeer Threads mal kurz vorgestellt, nachdem ich mir still und heimlich, jede einzelne Seite eures geballten Wissens als Bettlektüre auf den Zahn gelegt hatte und mit super Ideen von Baumi, Dieter und Dario für meinen Urlaub ausgestattet wurde.
Nochmals danke und Hut ab für Euer (Dario‘s) Werk 

Nun geht es Anfang Juli wieder für drei Wochen nach Calpe an die Costa Blanca. Dafür erwarte ich eine kleine Lieferung aus Übersee, ausgewählt aus dem Stoff, den ihr hier größtenteils empfohlen habt.
Bin echt gespannt, wann die Klamotten eintrudeln aufgrund der aktuellen Gesundheitslage.

Ich werde berichten!

Und im Mittelmeer Thread ist grad ne „nette“ Party?
Ich find das echt total schade und war beim lesen ein paar mal kurz davor, ebenfalls meinen Senf dazuzugeben aber das steht mir als stillem Leser erstens gar nicht zu und zweitens hilft da meiner Meinung nach nur noch eines: 
Ignorieren, Herr Vorsitzender.
Auch wenn Kapitän Jürgen schätzungsweise recht viel Plan hat und wie ich finde auch informative Beiträge kamen, sollte man diesem Menschen keine Plattform bieten immer wieder in fetter Schrift zu zitieren und euch alte Hasen und uns Urlaubsangler anstrengend zu schikanieren.
So, genug der Worte
Ich freue mich aufs Salz!

Petri, the invisible Linger^^


----------



## afbaumgartner (11. März 2020)

Hey Linger, mal wieder willkommen an Bord!
Genau dieses hättest du mal im Mittelmeer-Thread schreiben sollen.
Wir sind alle nicht begeistert über die Situation und die unterschwellig schlechte Stimmung.
Es ist schon gut wenn viele Stellung nehmen, auch wenn sie nur selten da sind.
Tight lines, Baumi


----------



## Linger (16. April 2020)

Guten Abend!
So langsam trudeln hier die ersten Sachen China-Luftpolsterpäckchen ein
Bleibt zu hoffen, dass sie in diesem Sommer auch gebadet werden..
Ich drücke uns allen hart die Daumen!!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 195109 (26. April 2020)

Ich suche einen Händler der Yamashita "egi´s" vertreibt. Leider war es mir nicht möglich in Europa einen Onlinehändler zu finden der die "Oh search Q-Live " serien hat.. jemand ne Idee?


----------



## glavoc (26. April 2020)

da es schon einen trööt zu diesem Händler gab:





						Search Results : Tackle4all.com, Fishing Tackle Shop
					

Tackle4all.com : Search Results - Fishing Rods Fishing Reels Terminal Tackle Lures & Accessories Fishing Lines Apparel Storage & Luggage Baits & Accessories Fishing Accessories Coolers Seatbox & Accessories Keep Nets & Landing Nets & Mats & Gaffs Gift Voucher Boating & Kanooing Fishing Hooks...



					tackle4all.com


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 195109 (26. April 2020)

Top danke. Wo sitzen die?


----------



## senner (26. April 2020)

Zypern

Kleiner Nachtrag: Versand geht sehr schnell, Haken und Drillinge vor allem die st66 unschlagbar günstig.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 195109 (26. April 2020)

Hier mal meine Standardköder die ich vom Ufer fische die weissen in der Mitte, werden im Kontakt mit Wasser zu Motoroilfarben


----------



## glavoc (26. April 2020)

Sind das Raglou Silikonköder oder deren Kopien? Falls ja, wie benutzt du die - schleppen?
lg


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 195109 (27. April 2020)

Nein sind von der Firma Red Gill. Würde sagen, wenn überhaupt hat wohl Raglou von Red Gill versucht ein Imitat zu basteln, allerdings ohne Erfolg. Meistens geschleppt mit den Frasken  (mit Schrot gefüllt damit die Rasseln) oder halt am weedless Haken. Gibts sogar mittlerweile als System zu kaufen, allerdings würde ich das Blei tauschen 

Ich fische aber noch lieber mit Naturköder als mit Plastik. Entweder mit lebender Garnele oder den schwimmenden Krabben. Letzeres ist eine Bank durch die Duftstoffe die die freisetzen.


----------



## glavoc (27. April 2020)

Ja richtig, Red Gill.. bei uns unten heißen sie "silikonac" oder eben der franz. Firmenname. Er wird sehr, sehr gerne bei uns geschleppt.
Bei Naturköder wird bei uns in HR vermutlich neben dem hauptsächlich lebenden KöFi auch noch Stücke des Riesenmeereswurms sehr gerne verwendet.
Was sind den diese Frasken?

lg


----------



## afbaumgartner (30. April 2020)

Ich kenne die Raglou/RedGill-Köder bisher auch vom Schleppen vom Boot oder mit dem Barchino.
Wollte jetzt zu Ostern eigentlich versuchen, die Teile mal im Ionischen Meer als Chebu-Montage von Land auf Wölfchen einzusetzen.
Naturköder sind -finde ich- schon das Nonplusultra. 
Wie sich wohl ein ganzer Seeringelwurm auf Aberdeen am Chebu macht? Auch das wollte ich testen...
Hoffentlich bald wieder.
Grüße und tl, Baumi


----------



## glavoc (16. Oktober 2020)

Neue Rolle und Leine, sie ersetzen die Penn Conflict 3000. Die Conflict wird in Zukunft als Egi/Oita Kopffüßlerrolle verwendet.







lg


----------

